# Depression, motivation



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

irishK said:


> I feel that I am under alot of pressure and stress at the moment, so Im not sure if this is just something to avoid dealing with certain emotions or not. Im trying to become aware of how I use exercise and running as an avoidance technique, so who knows if I am doing it again.
> 
> Anyway, my issue...
> 
> ...


To increase drive and motivation you can try a few supplements:

- L-Tyrosine
- L-Phenylalanine
- L-Glutamine
- SAM-e (and to some extent TMG)
- Fish oil in high doses

Don't forget to take a high potency multivitamin to help metabolise all of the above. Maybe you should also add extra single vitamins (B6, C....).

Good luck.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

i have the same problem, i have 2 go running every day at least a mile or i will get super depressed. when i run, i kinda am able to function/survive for the day at least...running also makes my anxiety alot less worse. i dont know how i get the motivation...its more like, i know that if i dont run, then ill self destruct. the hardest part, for me, is simply putting on my shoes and going outside. once i start running tho, its alot easier, because im running already and i know all i have to do is run for a little more while. 

l-tyrosine and l-phenylalanine help me alot with energy (but not necessarily motivation) . alot of the time, they make me very anxious, so much so that i cant sit still so i have 2 get up and do something. i like DL phenylalanine better, its more antidepressant, it seems like for me


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> i have the same problem, i have 2 go running every day at least a mile or i will get super depressed. when i run, i kinda am able to function/survive for the day at least...running also makes my anxiety alot less worse. i dont know how i get the motivation...its more like, i know that if i dont run, then ill self destruct. the hardest part, for me, is simply putting on my shoes and going outside. once i start running tho, its alot easier, because im running already and i know all i have to do is run for a little more while.
> 
> l-tyrosine and l-phenylalanine help me alot with energy (but not necessarily motivation) . alot of the time, they make me very anxious, so much so that i cant sit still so i have 2 get up and do something. i like DL phenylalanine better, its more antidepressant, it seems like for me


I'm exactly like you in that sense. I need to run at least every other day or anxiety and depression kill me. It might be because of a malfunctioning liver, so we need the exercise to detoxify our bodies. BTW, I've been diagnosed with Gilbert's syndrome. What about you ? Also, does alcohol make you more anxious the day after an even moderate drink ?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

maybe you could start in lower gear. like just say you'll just exercise for one minute. and slowly build up the amount. 

i keep trying to get back into exercise, but there are so many other things i'd rather be doing. my mind just doesn't want to relinquish control to my body. i need to find something i can do while exercising. maybe listening to podcasts would help.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

spiffyrich said:


> Exercise is a release of energy. Stress is a build-up of energy. So exercise will reduce stress and anxiety. If you're going to avoid, exercise is probably the best thing you can do. Avoiding is generally unhealthy, but in some cases it is better to take time for yourself and free your mind of negatives. Avoiding flooding is good.
> 
> Feelings of apathy come from overwhelming anxious thoughts. Typically these are thoughts of feeling rejected and powerless. It is helpful to reinforce positive thoughts when feeling this way. For example, if you had the thoughts "nothing is permanent, including life itself" and "adversity is our friend...because it makes us stronger" you probably wouldn't feel apathetic. Thoughts create feelings. It is not the event(s) that make us feel bad, it is our reaction to the event(s).
> 
> ...


Exercise is a release of energy. Stress is a build-up of energy. So exercise will reduce stress and anxiety. If you're going to avoid, exercise is probably the best thing you can do. Avoiding is generally unhealthy, but in some cases it is better to take time for yourself and free your mind of negatives. Avoiding flooding is good.

Feelings of apathy come from overwhelming anxious thoughts. Typically these are thoughts of feeling rejected and powerless. It is helpful to reinforce positive thoughts when feeling this way. For example, if you had the thoughts "nothing is permanent, including life itself" and "adversity is our friend...because it makes us stronger" you probably wouldn't feel apathetic. Thoughts create feelings. It is not the event(s) that make us feel bad, it is our reaction to the event(s).

Depression is a release of emotion. So it is actually a positive thing. It doesn't feel good now because emotions that you suppressed some time ago are now being released by the body, since it has no more room for them. As you continue to release emotions, the depression will slowly come to an end.

Moving forward, it is important to deal with things immediately (not avoid) and that will allow your brain to process things more easily. As far as motivation goes, it starts with a goal. What do you want to accomplish? How can you spark your creativity to help acheive this goal? Sometimes it just takes time. I like to relax, watch a good movie . An inspirational book or quote or video...something that catches your attention and allows your creative juices to start flowing again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## slimm (Apr 13, 2012)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=116404151

This forum thread has a bunch of motivating videos, mainly for weightlifting, but just going through the thread looking for some good ones (there not all good) got me motivated... one video had a quote from Rocky Balboa that I liked. check out the quote here: http://samplage.com/movie-quotes/it-aint-about-how-hard-you-hit/


----------



## Omar22 (Apr 23, 2012)

Depressive disorder is a launch of sentiment. So it is actually a advantage. It doesn't experience much better now because feelings that you covered up some time ago are now being launched by the entire body system, since it has no more area for them. As you keep launch feelings, the depression will gradually come to an end.


----------



## Omar22 (Apr 23, 2012)

Omar22 said:


> Depressive disorder is a launch of sentiment. So it is actually a advantage. It doesn't experience much better now because feelings that you covered up some time ago are now being launched by the entire body system, since it has no more area for them. As you keep launch feelings, the depression will gradually come to an end.


Fitness Boot Camp Orlando


----------

